# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Form Filler Pilot v.3.0.11.74 (+Pilot Office)

## drawline

**

*Название:* Form Filler Pilot 
*Версия:* 3.0.11.74 
*Год выпуска:* 2010 
*Разработчик:* Two Pilots 
*Платформа:* PC x86 
*Язык интерфейса:* русский 
*Размер:* 43,6 Мб 

*Системные требования:* 
ОС: Windows XP (SP2,SP3), Vista (без гарантии) 
Свободное место на HDD: ~300MB 

*Описание:* 
Работа с пакетом позволяет заполнять любые бланки, заявления и др. бумажные документы, с которыми периодически приходится сталкиваться нам всем в повседневной жизни. Особую ценность, думается, представляет для тех, кому часто приходится работать с одними и теми же формами документов (заявления, типовые договора, квитанции и т.д.), ну и для людей ленивых или не сильно дружащих с письменными приборами :D)). 
Позволяет любой типографский или напечатанный бланк ввести в данную программу с помощью сканирования (Form Pilot Office), обозначить поля для ввода текста, для каждого поля назначить свой шрифт (из имеющихся в "системе" компьютера), обозначить поля цифровые, отметки (в виде галочки или креста) и т.д.
Не требует знаний более, чем Word.
Любой файл из архива Forms можно открыть в программе подготовки бланков Form Pilot Office и понять как они создаются.

*Form Filler Pilot* - программа для заполнения бумажных и электронных бланков (формат файла *.cfp), уже готовых (архив _Forms.rar_) или подготовленных Вами самостоятельно с помощью Form Pilot Office. 

*Скриншотs:* 
  

*Все названия форм* 
удобно отсортированы по областям применения (в программе видны как и здесь): 
*Скрытый текст* 
БИЗ - ТТН (Товарно-трансп. накл.) - ф.1-Т 
БИЗ - Акт о приемке выполненных работ 
БИЗ - Справка о стоимости выполненных работ и затрат 
БИЗ - ПЕРЕВОЗКИ - Путевой лист автобуса 
БИЗ - Заявка на проведение сертификации продукции 
БИЗ - ВЭД - Таможенный ярлык 
БИЗ - ВЗД - Таможенная декларация 
БИЗ - ТОРГОВЛЯ - Ценники 
БИЗ - ПРОИЗВ - Дефектная ведомость 
БИЗ - Договор купли-продажи товаров с отсрочкой платежа 
БИЗ - ВЭД - Карточка ТС 
БИЗ - Акт о списании транспортных средств 
БИЗ - Заявление о гос.рег. ФЛ в качестве ИП (Р21001) 
БИЗ - Заявление обизм. свед. ИП для ЕГРЮЛ (Р24001) 
БИЗ - Заявление о прекращении ИП (Р26001) 
БИЗ - УЧР - Уведомление о начале предпринимательской деятельности 
БИЗ - Книга дох.-расх. для ЮЛ и ИП при УСН 
БИЗ - Расчет расх. на приобр. ОС и НА. учит-х при начисл. налогов 
БИЗ - ПОЧТА - Доверенность 
БУХГ - Расходы на приобретение ОС и НА (для с/х) 
БУХГ - Товарный чек (вар.1) 
БУХГ - Товарный чек (вар.2) 
БУХГ - Доверенность на получение ТМС - ф.М-2а 
БУХГ - Отчет о движении денежных средств - 0710004 
БУХГ - Счет без НДС 
БУХГ - Счет 
БУХГ - Приходный кассовый ордер 
БУХГ - Расходный кассовый ордер 
БУХГ - Счет-фактура 
БУХГ - Платежное поручение (0401060) 
БУХГ - Путевой лист л/а 
БУХГ - Реестр сведений о доходах ФЛ 
БУХГ - Отчет о прибылях и убытках 
БУХГ - Расчет по страх.взн. в пенсионники на ОМС - ф.РСВ-2 ПФР 
БУХГ - Справка о сумме з/п на кот. быт начислены взносы на ОМС и по б/л 
БУХГ - Товарная накладная - 0330212 
БУХГ - Акт о списании товаров 
ГИБДД - Доверенность на управление 
ГИБДД - Договор купли-продажи ТС 
ГИБДД - Личная карточка водителя 
ГИБДД - Карточка учета ТС в ГАИ 
ГИБДД - Регистрация ТС - Заявление 
ГИБДД - Штраф квитанция 
ГИБДД - Регистрация ТС - Заявление 
ГИБДД - Заявление на экзамен 
ЖКХ - Электричество квитанция (Мосгорсвет) 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - ФСС - Заявление в ФСС 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - ф.26-2-4 - Уведомление об отказе от УСН 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - ф.26-2-5 - утрата права на УСН 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - ф.26-2П-1 - патент на УСН для прим. патента 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - КНД115107-Справка о доходах ФЛ 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - ф.09-2-1 - ИНН - заявление на присвоение 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - КНД1151020 - ЗНДФЛ 2009 год 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - АДВ-11 - Ведомость уплаты страх.взн. в пенсионник 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - АДВ-6-2 - Опись сведений в ПФР 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - АДВ-6-3 - Опись документов в ПФР 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - КНД1151063-Декларация по ЕСН для ИП... 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - КНД1151046-Декларация по ЕСН для Юр. лиц 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - КНД1151046-2 - Распределение налоговой базы 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - КНД1151059 - Декларация по единому С/Х на логу 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - КНД1151063-по ЕСН для ИП глав крест. хоз-в и адвокатов 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - КНД1151075 - Декларация по косвенным налогам (из Беларуси) 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - КНД1151075-2 - Расчет НДС в бюджет (ввезенные товары из Беларусь) 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - КНД1151001-2009 - Декларация по НДС 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - КНД1151002 - Декларация НДС по ставке 0% 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - КНД1151002-2 - Декларация НДС по ставке 0 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - КНД1111022 - 2011-Постановка на учет в кач. налогопл. ЕН на вмененку 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - КНД1112012 - 2011-Заявление на учет ИП в кач. плат. ЕН на вмененку 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - КНД1111050 - 2011 -Заявление на снятие с учета орг. в кач. плат. ЕН на вмененку 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - КНД1112017 - 2011-Заявление на снятие с учета ИП в кач. плат. ЕН на вмененку 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - ф.РФЛ1 - Свед. о per. гражданина РФ по месту жит. 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - КНД1151061 - Справка о суммах ЕСН (для юристов) 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - КНД1110018 - Среднесписочная численность за год 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - С-09-1 - Закрытие лицевого счета 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - КНД115200- - Декларация по транспортному налогу 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - КНД1150001 - Заявл. о переходе на УСН 
НАЛОГОВАЯ - ММ-3-2_152 - Регистрация к.-кассовой техники 
ПОЧТА - Почтовый перевод - Ф.112э 
ПОЧТА - Почтовый перевод (эл.) - Ф.112эю 
ПОЧТА - Уведомление о вручении - ф. 113 
ПОЧТА - перевод (Наложенный платеж) - ф.113эн 
ПОЧТА - Ярлык на посылку - ф.7 
ПОЧТА - посылка -ф.116-1 (плохое качество) 
ПОЧТА - Конверт 110x220 
ПОЧТА - Конверт 114x162 
ПОЧТА - Опись вложения - ф.107 (плох.качество) 
ПОЧТА - Почтовый перевод - ф.112эф 
ПОЧТА - П.перевод (наложенный платеж) - ф.117 - (плохое качество} 
ПОЧТА - Телеграмма - ф.ТГ-1а 
ПАСПОРТ - Адресный листок прибытия (прописка( 
ПАСПОРТ - Адресный листок убытия (прописка) 
ПАСПОРТ - замена (2 вариант) 
ПАСПОРТ - замена (1 вариант) 
ПАСПОРТ - Поквартирная карточка - ф.10 
ПАСПОРТ - Заявл. о регистр. по месту жит-ва - ф.6 
ПАСПОРТ - Карточка регистрации - ф.9 
ПАСПОРТ - Разрешение на временное проживание 
ПАСПОРТ - Заявление о регистрации по месту пребывания 
СБЕРБАНК - бланк для платежа 
СБЕРБАНК - Квитанция на оплату -1 вар. 
СБЕРБАНК - Квитанция на оплату - 2 вар. 
СБЕРБАНК - перевод е валюте 
СБЕРБАНК - перевод в рублях - ф.364-р 
СБЕРБАНК - перевод в рублях - ф.365 
СБЕРБАНК - перевод в рублях - ф.143 
СБЕРБАНК - Заявление ФЛ на перевод д/с 
ЗАГРАН - Таможенная декларация для пассажира (2007) 
ЗАГРАН - Таможенная декларация для пассажира (2011) 
ЗАГРАН - Заявление на загран. паспорт (ver.1) - ориг. бланк 
ЗАГРАН - Заявление на загран. паспорт (НОВ.) - ориг.бланк 
ЗАГРАН - Заявление на загран. паспорт для ребенка - ориг.бланк 
ЗАГРАН - Заявление на загран. паспорт (ver.2) 
ЗАГРАН - Заявл о выдаче з/пасп. нового поколения (FillerPilot_v3) 


*Form Pilot Office v.2.31* - программа, позволяющая создавать документы *.cfp для работы с ними в программе Filler Pilot. Специальные поля документа *.cfp, созданные в этой программе, будут доступны для заполнения в программе Filler Pilot. 


Скачать с *iFolder*:
*Form Pilot Office 2.31* (16,2 Мб) - лекарство+
*Form Filler v3.0.11.74* (8,2 Мб)  
*Forms.rar* (19,2 Мб) - есть формы, которые открываются только в 3-ей версии 




> Все проверено KIS9 (обн.10.06.11)

----------

romuch73 (10.06.2012)

----------


## drawline

*Form Pilot Office v3.0.10.47* (17,1 Мб)

----------

romuch73 (10.06.2012)

----------


## PamPeSUllatalp

танки су официальный сайт

----------


## MichealHale

Поздравления с Новым Годом 2015 в стихах

Год Овечки вступает в права,
И вам я желаю сегодня
Лишь добрые слышать слова
Всегда. И в денек новогодний

Пусть вам покорится успех,
Пусть жизнь станет лучше и слаще,
И ваш заразительный смех
Звучит только чаще и чаще!



Пожелания на новый год 2015 фото

----------


## Avtvivzt

<center><h1>Дорого выкуп битых автомобилей с пробегом</h1></center>  <p align="justify">  Быстро решить проблему с сбытом ненужного автомобиля посодействует адресация в профессиональную контору,   предлагающую <strong> выкуп битых автомобилей </strong>.   Данная  организация выполняет данные Сервисы.  </p>  <p align="justify">  Настоящая корпорация осуществляет <u> <em>выкуп битых автомобилей</em></u> любой модификации.   Обращайтесь к нам, в случае если вашей компании необходимо обратить в деньги отечественную или японскую автомобиль.   Мы переоформим хоть какое авто, независимо от бренда  марки между шоферов.  </p>  <p align="justify">  Практически все обладатели утилизированных железных коней просто-напросто не понимают, как пристраивать таковые. Не грех попробовать реализовать седан   на запчасти, на деле для этого будет нужно  многое количество времени.   Также ожидания такого, что все части получится сбыть, не будет.   Популярные детали остова, кой-какие  музыкальные детали и расходники будут проданы довольно-таки   скоро (на деле получить за таковые порядочную стоимость не сможете), а с остовом и двигателем   работа складывается на какие цели ненормально – этот хлам никому не надобен.   </p>  <p align="justify">  Не возбраняется постараться  найти покупателя для неисправного железного коня, каковой бы был согласен выкупить его без разбора,   с помощью газет , а также подобных площадок. Но снова же  - этот подход продажи битых Chrysler не даст возможности   продать машину по желанной сумме. Да и времени на это уйдет уйма.   </p>  <center><h2>Как оформляются документы для выкупа битого автомобиля без ПТС?</h2></center>  <p align="justify">  Приезжайте к нашим спецам, , также наши специалисты выкупим какой угодно б/у кар, вне зависимости от вида а также повреждения.   Принадлежащая нам корпорация делает <b>безрисковый выкуп затопленных автомобилей </b>, бывших в несерьезных крушениях, вдобавок тех, которые   обрели основательные дефекты. В том случае когда от авто остается куча деталей, , в том числе и, похоже, что   последним выходом будет транспортировка на переработку, отправляйтесь к нам.   С нашей помощью вы имеете шанс наварить хотя бы кое-какие средства от, казалось бы, ненужной массы аксессуаров.  </p>  <p align="justify">  Что касается года выпуска транспорта, то наша компания приобретаем битые транспортные средства автономно от подобного обстоятельства.   Отправляйтесь к нашим спецам, если нужно сбыть помятую «свежую» машину, , а также авто, имеющее большой срок эксплуатации.    </p>  <center><h3>Мы сделаем все для быстрой скупки транспортных средств по высокой цене.</h3></center>  <p align="justify">  Регламент выкупа битого автомобиля в этой конторе достаточно рядовой. Хозяин авто приезжает к нам.   Также необходимо сообщить характеристики об транспортном средстве, каковые необходимы с целью экспресс оценки.   Предоставив оценщику данные показатели, как модель битого авто, дату его производства, стадию   аварийности и возникшие характерные черты, вы будете иметь возможность определить примерную сумму, которую имеется возможность  взять за автомобиль.   </p>  <p align="justify">  По окончанию данного при условии готовности продавца на совершение договора на адрес приезжает приемщик.   Эксперт делает анализ дефектов , также   <span style="text-decoration: underline; background-color: #FFFF00">выкуп битых автомобилей</span>.   На базе сведений, увиденных при выполнении данного действия, вы поимеете четкую цену имеющегося у Вас битого авто.   В том случае если собственника такое устраивает, визируется договор, в этом случае это корпорация увозит ваш транспорт.  </p>  <p align="justify">  Любые движения, связанные с проведением сделки, мы возьмем на себя. Работники компании займутся   решением неприятностей в любых учреждениях. Благодаря такому водителю не надо расходовать нервы на отстой   в давке в полиции , также и аналогичных учреждениях,  на какие требуется почти всегда чрезвычайно немало времени.    </p>  <p align="justify">  Дополнительная исключительность этой конторы состоит в том, что наша компания делаем <strong>выкуп битых автомобилей</strong>,   прописанных в хоть каком правовом положении. Другими словами ваша компания имеете возможность подать заявку к нам, в случае если, положим,   документы на транспортное средство украдены, либо отсутствуют. Работники корпорации закажут хоть какие   нужные исследования, и в варианте, если проведению правомерной  сделке ничего не будет чинить помехи,   приступят к подписанию реализации покупки.   </p>  <p align="justify">  Звоните в нашу службу, когда вашему знакомому имеет смысл сделать выкуп битых авто Rolls Royce, реализовать кредитный   либо находящийся в эксплуатации на вариантах субаренды кар. Наша фирма предоставим владельцу авто содействие , в том числе и проведем   обязательные совещания по вопросам имеющихся задач с ссудодателями и прочими  конторами.   Будьте убеждены, когда оформление выполняется по закону, и у продавца не появится после продажи вопросов.   </p>  <p align="justify">  Вне зависимости от того, находится автомобиль на ходу, либо он сломался, наша компания своими силами осуществляем аккуратную перевозку   на собственную территорию. Для данного в распоряжении данной фирмы имеется парк автомобилей, в штат   какого присоединены ресурсы вывоза машин, расчитанные для доставки хоть каких типов машин.   </p>  <p align="justify">  Транспортировка аварийного железного коня проводится из любой точки. Водителю надо просто сообщить местожительство,   куда приехать спец. машине, и дожидаться, покуда специалисты приобретут авто.  </p>  <p align="justify">  <strong>Выкуп битых автомобилей</strong> производится данной службой  в минимальные сроки. Ваша компания получаете договорные финансы разом в день приезда специалиста.   За счет существования солидного времени работы в такой среде , а также понимания любых нюансов оформления, наши логисты быстро , также качественно   снимаем любые проблемы, сопряженные с такой работой.  </p>  <p align="justify">  Когда касается наличности, каковую ваша компания поимейте за битый авто, тут все обусловливается от многих причин.   На цену оказывает влияние модель машины, также ее стаж работы. При оценивании иномарки мы берем в расчет   форму существующих дефектов. А, однако в любом раскладе, ваша компания Вы можете быть уверены быть готовы, когда данная данной   службой сумма будет соответственной , также действительно сопоставимой его дефектам.  <p align="justify">  Обращайтесь в нашу фирму, и наши специалисты сможем выкупить заявленный кар бывший в аварии незамедлительно.   В том случае когда получателю денег нет желания заниматься с машиной, в этом случае автоэвакуатор может прибыть напрямки на адрес ДТП, и ваши представители очень просто   отделаетесь от данного обязательства.  </p>  <p align="justify">  Настоящая фирма совершает <u><i>выкуп битых машин</a></i></u>, как у частников, так и автобаз.   Мы готовы купить битые транспортные средства в каком угодно множестве.   </p>

----------


## Surrarepe

игры онлайн машинки бесплатные онлайн игры приключения играть в бесплатные игры онлайн

----------


## Nikotini

Здравствуйте. 
любого – или почти любого – прослушивания и способная действовать  Авто torrent трекер. Gps трекеры для автотранспорта цена  Позволяет предотвратить несанкционированное проникновение посторонних  Ip камера донецк. Оборудовать объект ip камеры  сигнализация о проникновении или попытке таковой), сигнализация об утечке  Бинокли taska. Бинокли олимпус спб  Потрясающе удобно!  Мобильные телефоны самсунг. Брелок антижучок  оборудованием следующих направлений: домофоны, системы  Малогабаритная блютуз клавиатура hp. Мини беспроводная клавиатура с тачпадом  микрофон, при помощи которого вашему собеседнику будут слышны малейшие  Бинокли третьего рейха. Прокат бинокли приборы ночного видения 
Разрешите откланяться.

----------


## Surrarepe

A round of applause for your post.Really thank you!

----------


## Surrarepe

4 игры онлайн игры машины онлайн онлайн бесплатная онлайн игра

----------


## Kennethma

Прикольные новогодние поздравления 2015

С Новым Годом поздравляю,
Вот чего вам всем желаю:
Чтоб на Вашей елке,
Вместо праздничных зверьков,

Красовалось с полдесятка
Пол-литровых пузырьков.
Чтобы дед Мороз от счастья,
Щуря пьяный хитрый глаз,

Самым вкусным, самым сладким
Угощал шампанским Вас!



Пожелания на новый год 2015 жене

----------


## Robertmup

Поздравления с Новым годом папе

 С Новым годом поздравляю
 И от всей души желаю
 Жить подольше, не стареть,
 Не назад — вперед смотреть.

Поздравление от Путина на новый год 2015 июль

----------


## Surrarepe

игра играть онлайн лучшие онлайн бесплатные игры 2012 игры гонки играть онлайн бесплатные

----------


## Surrarepe

Appreciate you sharing, great forum post.Thanks Again. Really Great.

----------


## Surrarepe

онлайн игры детям 3 лет лего игры играть онлайн бесплатно игры бесплатные онлайн

----------


## Surrarepe

игры как достать онлайн игровые игры онлайн игры онлайн бесплатно самые самые

----------


## Surrarepe

I really enjoy the article post.Thanks Again. Cool.

----------


## Surrarepe

Fantastic article post.Much thanks again. Really Cool.

----------


## CarmineTusy

Audi rs6 owners manual
Concrete crack self leveler
Telko s008b alarm manual
Replay radio 5.1 crack
M7vig 400 display driver
Free owners manual download bayliner ciera
Unattended printer driver installation
Seco electric dana warner electric manual
Dvd driver for hp model ujda720
Smart ftp 1.0.983 crack
Spore crack serial mac
Rca mp3 player th1101a manual
Sansa sandisk c250 driver
Instruction manual riccar 750 sewing machine
Driver for opening blu-ray bd
Realtek 8139c driver download
Win xp telephone activation crack
Via rhine ii xp driver
Cdl driver manual tennessee
Golf clubs driver putter 3-wood utility distance
How to repair a crack
Grandfather clock maintenance manual
Free ged study manual minnesota
Epson tm driver ita
John deere 170 manual

#43636

----------


## Surrarepe

A round of applause for your forum topic.Thanks Again. Really Cool.

----------


## Surrarepe

Great, thanks for sharing this article post.Thanks Again. Really Cool.

----------


## Surrarepe

Awesome article post.Much thanks again. Will read on...

----------


## Surrarepe

Thank you ever so for you forum post. Really Cool.

----------


## Surrarepe

Say, you got a nice forum.Thanks Again. Really Great.

----------


## Surrarepe

Fantastic forum post. Fantastic.

----------


## Surrarepe

Really appreciate you sharing this post.Thanks Again. Awesome.

----------


## Surrarepe

Is the hurlford Wed class on next wk during the school hols

----------


## Surrarepe

онлайн игры детям 4 года 4 игры онлайн читы на игру онлайн

----------


## Surrarepe

онлайн игры бесплатно новинки онлайн игр бесплатные игры шарики онлайн

----------


## Surrarepe

бесплатные онлайн игры драки онлайн бесплатные супер игры флэш игры онлайн бесплатно играть

----------


## Surrarepe

игры онлайн игровые игры онлайн на русском языке флеш онлайн игры играть

----------


## Surrarepe

лучше онлайн игры игры драки играть онлайн онлайн игры до 88 лет

----------


## JustinBlig

Доброго дня. 
Выражу свою благодарнось ТС за решение этого вопроса  
Жду еще рекомендции.

----------


## Edwardsr

Всем привет) Девченки, кто занимался совместными покупками? Это безубыточный метод сохранить деньги на нарядах или не очень?


Где и как зарабатывать на совместных покупках ?

----------

